# Máy in kỹ thuật số Epson SureColor S80600 - 64 "



## ancojscvn (14/8/19)

SureColor Solvent 80600 được thiết kế để tạo ra các bảng hiệu có giá trị cao linh hoạt một cách nhanh chóng, dễ dàng và với chi phí tối thiểu. Nó phù hợp với một quy trình công việc thay đổi với khối lượng sản xuất thấp đến trung bình. Nó có thể được sử dụng với một loạt các phương tiện truyền thông bao gồm giấy, vải, phim và nhựa vinyl. Nó phù hợp với một loạt các ứng dụng bao gồm in ảnh và in ảnh khổ lớn, POS trong nhà có giá trị cao, bảng hiệu ngoài trời bền, màn hình chiếu sáng, trang trí cửa sổ, biểu ngữ, bọc xe, hình nền, hoàn thiện bề mặt & nhãn.




​SC-S80600 kết hợp đầu in PrecisionCore mới nhất của Epson và công nghệ mực UltraChrom Eco-Solvent. Nó tạo ra các bản in bền, sáng và bóng với một gam màu tuyệt vời. Nó được thiết kế để tạo ra chất lượng đầu ra cao cấp, sử dụng mực tối thiểu, với thao tác đơn giản và hoàn thành công việc nhanh chóng. In khô nhanh chóng và máy móc yêu cầu bảo trì tối thiểu. Ink có mùi thấp để cho phép hoạt động trong nhiều môi trường thương mại, kinh doanh và văn phòng.

*TÍNH NĂNG MÁY*
Hiệu suất vượt trội  - Sản xuất đầu ra nhanh chóng với Đầu in DUAL, bộ mực 9 màu mở rộng, mực Trắng hoặc Kim loại tùy chọn.

Hỗ trợ đa phương tiện  - Hỗ trợ các loại giấy, Canvas, Vinyl và Phim, có chiều rộng lên tới 1626mm và độ dày lên tới 1mm, ở dạng cuộn có đường kính lên tới 45Kg & 250mm

Màu sắc vượt trội - 9 hộp mực Epson UltraChrom GS3 cho phép các bản in có độ bóng cao và gam màu PANTONE được chứng nhận lên tới 98%. Cũng có thể được cấu hình với mực trắng hoặc kim loại bổ sung.

Chất lượng in vượt trội - Đầu in  chính xác mới nhất, mực UltraChrom GS3 mới, MicroWeave & LUT cải tiến, các dòng mực tự kích hoạt, đường dẫn giấy được cải tiến với quản lý nạp nâng cấp và Hệ thống kiểm soát căng thẳng tự động nâng cao mới

Tích hợp vượt trội  - Thiết kế nhỏ gọn với kết nối mạng linh hoạt, phù hợp với việc cài đặt trong nhiều môi trường hoạt động khác nhau, sử dụng nguồn điện 240V tiêu chuẩn và có thể được điều khiển bởi nhiều   ứng dụng RIP của bên thứ 3
Đơn giản hơn và dễ sử dụng hơn  - Có thể được tải bởi một nhà điều hành với Cài đặt phương tiện tự động và Sửa lỗi Skew, Nắp đậy xem qua mới với Ánh sáng tích hợp, Bảng điều khiển được nâng cấp và phần mềm quản lý Bảng điều khiển Epson mới

Giảm bảo trì  - Hệ thống lưu thông không khí và đầu in tự làm sạch mới với chiết xuất sương mù

Giảm chi phí sản xuất  - Sử dụng hộp mực 700ml giá rẻ mới với mức tiêu thụ mực và năng lượng giảm, tàu có Bộ phận sấy và tự động tích hợp, hỗ trợ Quản lý từ xa, Báo cáo tình trạng tự động từ xa và báo cáo lỗi

Độ bền tăng  - Có khung gầm được tăng cường và Bộ bảo vệ đầu in mới, được bảo hành 1 năm toàn diện với Vỏ tùy chọn có thể được mở rộng lên đến tổng số NĂM

*Chất lượng cao và nhất quán*
SC-S60600 kết hợp các đầu in PrecisionCore mới nhất của Epson. Những người đứng đầu sử dụng Công nghệ chấm biến đổi kích thước (VSDT) để cho phép các giọt nhỏ tới 4.2pl để tăng màu mượt mà với ứng dụng mực tối ưu. Mặc dù các công nghệ đầu cạnh tranh sử dụng nhiệt để tạo thành các giọt, Epson sử dụng một hoạt động MicroPeizo được cấp bằng sáng chế, loại mực tốt hơn cho độ chính xác màu sắc vượt trội đồng thời cho phép độ bền của đầu kéo dài. Các đầu được điều khiển bởi Epson Precision Dot Technology với LUT được nâng cấp và Mô-đun Half Tone được nâng cấp cho hình ảnh có độ tương phản cao hơn và giảm hạt. Ứng dụng Bảng điều khiển mới cung cấp quyền truy cập vào thư viện cài đặt được tối ưu hóa cho các loại phương tiện phổ biến trong khi chế độ in mới cung cấp kết quả vượt trội với chất nền đặc biệt và tùy chỉnh.

Máy in có khung gầm được tăng cường được lắp ráp robot và hàn laser cho sự song song cực độ. Nó có các cấp độ sẵn có để cho phép cài đặt dễ dàng hơn và tăng điều chỉnh để đối phó với sàn không bằng phẳng. Đường dẫn giấy 'Nấm kín' mới đã được triển khai cùng với Hệ thống nguồn cấp dữ liệu truyền thông nâng cao để theo dõi vượt trội. Hệ thống nguồn cấp có các con lăn được nâng cấp và Điều khiển căng thẳng tự động nâng cao (ad-ATC) mới, quản lý thông minh và chủ động các động cơ thức ăn khác nhau. Khả năng đi lang thang trên phương tiện truyền thông và tai nạn đã giảm trong khi độ tuyến tính và độ chính xác đã được cải thiện. In phù hợp hơn, xử lý ngoại tuyến dễ dàng hơn và đầu ra có thể được sản xuất cho các ứng dụng ốp lát.

Máy in sử dụng mực Eco-Solvent UltraChrom GS3 mới. Mực có công thức được sửa đổi với mức độ bóng tăng đáng kể cho 'cú đấm' vượt trội và đã tăng mật độ sắc tố cho bản in sáng hơn với mức tiêu thụ giảm. S80600 hoạt động với bộ mực mở rộng bao gồm Light Cyan, Light Magenta, Light Black, Orange và Red mới kết hợp để cho phép in với gam màu tuyệt vời, tông màu nổi bật và độ sâu màu. Máy in cũng có thể được sử dụng với mực Trắng tùy chọn cho các ứng dụng phim chuyên nghiệp và Kim loại cho POS có giá trị cao. Bộ mực 9c có độ bền ánh sáng ngoài trời không bị nhiễm bẩn trong 3 năm và không chứa Niken với VOC thấp cho mùi tối thiểu. Máy in phù hợp để cài đặt và vận hành trong nhiều môi trường khác nhau bao gồm nhà máy, cửa hàng,

*Hoạt động đơn giản và nhanh hơn*
SC-S80600 đã được thiết kế để sản xuất ad-hoc nhanh chóng và linh hoạt. Nó sẽ xuất ra trên nhựa vinyl, vải, phim rõ ràng, giấy ảnh và chất nền biểu ngữ với chiều rộng lên tới 64 inch (162,6cm). Tải phương tiện vận hành đơn được kích hoạt với một bộ nâng dễ dàng tích hợp và một bản phát hành trục lăn có thể truy cập từ phía sau. Máy in cung cấp khả năng quay vòng công việc nhanh hơn với Cài đặt phương tiện tự động, Sửa lỗi tự động, tốc độ sản xuất được cải thiện và làm khô nhanh hơn. Mô hình này có các bộ điều chỉnh lưu lượng nội tuyến có tác dụng khuấy lại mực trước khi nó chuyển đến đầu in để đảm bảo mật độ màu chính xác và nhất quán hơn.

Máy in có một trục lăn nhìn xuyên thấu mới với ánh sáng tích hợp để cho phép theo dõi tiến độ trực tiếp. Nó đi kèm với phần mềm Bảng điều khiển Epson mới cho phép quản lý và cấu hình từ xa. Phần mềm hỗ trợ tối đa 4 máy in và cung cấp quyền truy cập vào hướng dẫn sử dụng tương tác, hướng dẫn, cập nhật chương trình cơ sở, phương tiện & cài đặt in. Máy in hoàn thành với tính năng Tự động lấy để sản xuất cuộn liên tục và có thể được cấu hình để truyền các cập nhật trạng thái và lỗi thông qua e-mail.

*Bảo trì dễ dàng hơn và chi phí vận hành thấp hơn*
SC-S80600 đã được thiết kế để giải quyết tính chất cạnh tranh ngày càng tăng của thị trường bảng hiệu. Nó cung cấp đầu ra vượt trội và phù hợp hơn với vòng quay công việc nhanh hơn, giảm thời gian chết và chi phí sản xuất thấp hơn. Nó có đầu in DUAL được đặt trong một bộ phận bảo vệ mới. Bộ phận bảo vệ chống lại các sự cố truyền thông trong khi thu thập bụi có thể làm hỏng các bản in với vết bẩn và giọt mực linh tinh. Máy in kết hợp với Hệ thống làm sạch đầu tự động mới, định kỳ sử dụng Khăn lau vải để loại bỏ mực và lông tơ tích tụ. Nó cũng kết hợp một hệ thống lưu thông không khí mới giúp loại bỏ các hạt bụi và mực trong không khí, thu thập chúng trong các bộ lọc được thay thế sau mỗi 3 đến 6 tháng (cùng với Bộ lau vải).

Máy in xác nhận chỉ thị của công ty ANCO Việt Nam về hoạt động hiệu quả và bền với chi phí với tác động môi trường tối thiểu. Nó tiêu thụ ít năng lượng hơn và ít mực hơn được sử dụng để tạo ra một bản in chất lượng cao. Nó sử dụng bộ hộp mực 700ml DUAL cũng rẻ hơn để mua. Các máy in được mua ở Úc và New Zealand được hỗ trợ với một chương trình hỗ trợ và dịch vụ toàn diện, bao gồm các đầu 'linh hoạt' có thể được mở rộng ra cho tổng số NĂM

*Thông tin liên hệ:*

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN CÔNG NGHỆ ANCO VIỆT NAM
ĐC : Số 50/258 Phố Tân Mai – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội
ĐT:       0976737299


----------

